# Corsa or SLP????



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

Any one out there have some feed on which exhaust to go with? How many out there with Corsa? Loutmouth to loud? Suggestions?


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I haven't heard the Loudmouth system, but I just installed the Corsa system on my car last weekend. I'm VERY happy with the sound, it's quite at regular speeds, and great sounding when you step on the go pedal. Installation was simple, and I'm pretty well happy with the exhaust. My only complaint? I loved the stock tips. I don't mind the Corsa 4" tip on there now, but I really liked the way the stock tips lookedon the car.


----------



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

Did you notice any difference in power gains?


----------



## BILLYGOAT (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm leaning more to the SLP. I to prefer the dual exhaust tips and after installing an SLP catback system on a friends mustang and seeing the quality, SOUND, and ease of instalation its SLP for me.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I want to cut out my cats, if I do this will the sensor after the cats throw error codes?


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

MARS said:


> Did you notice any difference in power gains?


Not really, I mean my butt-dyno didn't register anything... but then again my butt-dyno is usually wrong anyway. 

I did notice however that the car seemed to rev free-er, rev-matching is pretty easy now.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

I love the sound of my Corsa sport system, its exactly what i was looking for. My car has a nice mean roar to it now coupled with the New Era Performance CAI, i installed last week. Turns every head on the street! arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I have sold both, and I must admit, the SLP exhaust has Corsa beat in every way! The sound is better, the price is cheaper, the fit and finish is better, it looks a whole lot better(two actual tips), and it has the horsepower edge by 2-3 h.p., not much but if I'm going to dump that much money on an exhaust system (740-840 for a Corsa) I better get some results!!! BTW I have SLP loudmouth and their Longtube headers w/ cats on my car, and the difference in sound and power was VERY noticeable! :cheers 
SLP longtubes coated w/cats on SALE...only 999.00 :cool 
SLP cat-back on SALE.... 555 for loudmouth and 655 for powerflow :cool


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Just got an SLP Loudmouth cat-back exhaust put on today and it's awesome.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Does anyone have a sound bite for either exhaust system. Im not spending my hard earned $ on anything and not liking how it sounds after it is installed


----------

